# Bio cube lighting



## pittersj (Mar 27, 2011)

I have a biocube 29 gallon and i was just wondering if I should have just my LED lights on at night or those plus my night lamp? If the night lamp when should I have the LED's on? As dumb as it sounds I would rather be safe than sorry dont want to neglect my new tank.*c/p*


----------



## str8fancf (Dec 14, 2010)

You should have 3 different lights. 
-White lights
-blue-ish ones
-moon lights (led ones)

I have the biocube 29 by the way. So, what you want to do if you haven't already is get 2 timers......one for the white lights, and one for the blue ones. Set the timers so the white lights run 10-12 hrs during the day. Set the other timer so that the blue lights come on an hour before the white ones come on, and stay on an hour after the white ones go off. The moon lights will stay on 24/7.....even when the other lights are on.

So, here is a sample lights schedule:

8-9 a.m. -----blue lights
9 a.m. - 7p.m.------white lights
7 p.m.- 8 p.m.-------blue lights
And of course the moon lights are on 24/7

Hope this helped you.

Chris


----------



## phys (Feb 4, 2011)

what kind of tank do you have? freshwater? saltwater? plants? coral? etc...


----------



## pittersj (Mar 27, 2011)

phys said:


> what kind of tank do you have? freshwater? saltwater? plants? coral? etc...


Well right now I dont have much of anything a few damsels and live rock just cycling right now. It is a saltwater tank. I am hoping to turn it into a Reef tank but I feel like thats a long way away.


----------



## phys (Feb 4, 2011)

Sounds good! When you finally add some coral, you'll have to keep those blue lights on whenever you have the white lights on. I'm assuming they're actinic so those are designed to help coral grow.


----------



## str8fancf (Dec 14, 2010)

Good catch Phys...........PittersJ I actually messed up on my little sample lighting schedule. The bluish lights (actinics) will need to start running an hour before the whites come on, during the time the whites are on, and they need to run an hour after the whites go off. So here is a sample schedule again:

whites- 8 a.m.- 8 p.m.
blues- 7 a.m. - 9 p.m.
leds- 24/7

Keep in mind this is a sample......you can run the whites for 10 hrs if you want, and have the blues come on 1/2 hr before the whites, and run 1/2 hr after if you would like. Its all up to you. Depends on what you want. The blues also kind of "symbolize" the sun coming up and setting, and the white light represents the sun if you want to look at it like that.


----------

